# Capture Card-External HDMI 1080p



## mccauley (Dec 31, 2021)

Can anyone recommend an External HDMI Capture Card for 1080p? Primarily I'll be capturing from a Cable Box source [no copy protection] onto a Laptop. I'd prefer a Card that doesn't use the Laptop's processor.

Thanks for any thoughts!


----------

